# Window film nightmare



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Window filn nightmare*

Here is what I had to do to get that nasty stuff off my 83 GMC truck windows. I had to let it sit out in the sun most of the day to get it real hot. Then I scraped if off and it was a challenge. I then took rubbing alcohol and scrubbed it off and it smelled bad but it did the job. Or you could call a tint place and ask them. I'm sure that there is something out there that can do the job better.:vs_cool:


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Window filn nightmare*



Brainbucket said:


> Here is what I had to do to get that nasty stuff off my 83 GMC truck windows. I had to let it sit out in the sun most of the day to get it real hot. Then I scraped if off and it was a challenge. I then took rubbing alcohol and scrubbed it off and it smelled bad but it did the job. Or you could call a tint place and ask them. I'm sure that there is something out there that can do the job better.:vs_cool:


Thanks, Brain, but I am very skeptical that even the "pros" don't have an easy solution. They just care about sticking it on and selling product- useless, overrated product basically, than worrying about removing it from what was a customer 25+ years ago......


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Window filn nightmare*

Steamer. That's what my pro does. Portable steamer. And scraper. Chances of you ruining the heating elements are HIGH.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Window filn nightmare*

Oh, and get lots of towels. Water will be condensing on glass and dripping down. I caught him once cleaning large limo. That's what he was doing. Lots of cussing involved.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Window filn nightmare*

Ammonia solution in water with a few drops of liquid dishwashing soap is what I have always used. Put it in a spray bottle, let it sit a minute or two and then scrape off with a soft plastic scraper. Repeat until all the residue is gone. 

Those yellow plastic scrubbers that look like a ball of plastic fishnet can be used for final cleanup.

This is the standard removal instructions which come with removal kits.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Window filn nightmare*



papereater said:


> Guys,
> 
> Have 25 year old window film on back window and side windows. Stupidly, and impetuously, I peeled off the layer not knowing that there actually TWO layers, sandwiching a layer of adhesive.
> 
> ...


HUH? House or automotive. I am confused.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Window filn nightmare*



MT Stringer said:


> HUH? House or automotive. I am confused.


the *rear window is a glass window with heated wires*, so have to be very careful not to scrape/cut/chop the wires. What the heck do I do, fellow members?!! Desperate.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Window filn nightmare*



MT Stringer said:


> HUH? House or automotive. I am confused.


the *rear window is a glass window with heated wires*, so have to be very careful not to scrape/cut/chop the wires. What the heck do I do, fellow members?!! Desperate. :wink2:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

We told you. Steam peels it off, ammonia MAY dissolve it. 
If you were set adamant on not touching it with any removing tool, maybe consider replacing entire glass? It's not that expensive. 
Also, you can buy add on heating elements to be installed onto the glass. It's PITA but doable.
Sorry, no easy way out of this.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks, people. Checked with HD and they dont rent out steamers. called local window coat shop and they remove for $75.00. Sheesh, I might have them do it. I will remove the 2 small side windows and try them out first, as theyre easy to pop in/out. rear window is another monster. 

They also said they spray soapy water as member mentioned above. Then, put car in direct sun. Soap is covered with black plastic garbage bag to keep wet/hot. Thats what I will try with the 2 side puny windows first, to see if it works. Should know by today.........


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah... Walmart has very lax return policy, you know. Portable steamer is about $40. But it's helluva job. I'd rather pay $75 and then have them if defroster does not work. Just make sure you show to them that defroster DOES work NOW. Then it's on them. 
From what I saw my son did to remove tint in his Civic.. 75 bucks is nothing.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Window filn nightmare*



Brainbucket said:


> I'm sure that there is something out there that can do the job better.:vs_cool:


Yep....comprehensive insurance.
But deductibles are too high these days.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Update: side windows were a breeze. Used soapy water on surface, facing up toward the hot sun. spread some ammonia as well for good luck, placed black plastic on top of that to absorb hot sun'd rays and heat. Waited about 30 minutes and man, that glass was scorching hot.

Removed the plastic rolling it out of the way gradually, scraping efortlessly with razor blade. wiped with alcohol. Clear as new!!!

Now, Im gonna try the black plastic idea on the rear window tomorrow, under hot sun and try it. Menawhile, I found that medium grade steel wool rubs it off (dry) with no damage to glass or the heating wires! It works, just alot of rubbing, and slow process- one square centimeter at a time.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

ukrkoz said:


> We told you. Steam peels it off, ammonia MAY dissolve it.
> If you were set adamant on not touching it with any removing tool, maybe consider replacing entire glass? It's not that expensive.
> Also, you can buy add on heating elements to be installed onto the glass. It's PITA but doable.
> Sorry, no easy way out of this.





ukrkoz said:


> Yeah... Walmart has very lax return policy, you know. Portable steamer is about $40. But it's helluva job. I'd rather pay $75 and then have them if defroster does not work. Just make sure you show to them that defroster DOES work NOW. Then it's on them.
> From what I saw my son did to remove tint in his Civic.. 75 bucks is nothing.


Right- walmart does a publick service to the community by loaning out stuff for free, sometimes. They only ask that you bring it back looking like new so they maybe can sell it someday and make a decent profit, you know.......LOL


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I give 'm as much profit as I can. Even though I am a six figure professional.


----------

